# pitter staff



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

whats the average price for a tight bred pitter staff?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is a pitter staff?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok this is a cross post.
Bully, POS and The APBT. - MPBP Pitbull Community Forum
or more like a link to an explanation.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> What is a pitter staff?


hahahaha i was thinkin the samething


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

maybe im asking the wrong crowd!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I hear they are pricey, like 1-2k or more but thats hearsay, I have never priced them myself.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Pit-or Staff.....that is funny....lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I hear they are pricey, like 1-2k or more but thats hearsay, I have never priced them myself.


Any show dog worth showing will cost 1500-2000 usually.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can find them from 500 -5,000 it just depends what bloodlines you are looking at and where they are coming from. Are you buying mored dogs? look into forums like the Gaff board you can find a lot of advertising there for pitterstaffs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Any show dog worth showing will cost 1500-2000 usually.


I BEG TO DIFFER


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The average price is about 500 to 1500. Most (85%)of the UKC show kennels have dogs that are pitterstaffs. I personally like Integrity APBTs of Ohio, True kennels, Johnsons Kennel, Nitro kennel of MI, Legacy Kennel of Fla, and Lucky Rock of NC. Larums also has pitterstaffs, but hers cost more around 2,000. There are quite a few nice ones on this site as well. I also like the old TNT lines, as well as some of the Falins stuff(more for performance) . However, you can also still find a nice AKC amstaff for around the same price(or less), with parents that are health tested, and multi-titled, and some would finish in all 3 registries, if you don't go with the overdone lines.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im thinking about getting a female for Blue. but i want some thing really close to his lines and the guy i got him from wants $1500 for a half sister to him. I was just trying to figure out if that was a fair price. I am guessing it is.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> im thinking about getting a female for Blue. but i want some thing really close to his lines and the guy i got him from wants $1500 for a half sister to him. I was just trying to figure out if that was a fair price. I am guessing it is.


Well heck Matt sounds like you should be signing up for the authorized breeders section.....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so, thats what i would call Daisy.. she's a pitterstaff.. lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well its good to know that we arent all broke on here!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lets see some pics of pitterstaffs.. tried google but failed


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well its good to know that we arent all broke on here!!!


yeah its good to know your not broke either


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

You are not going to find anything on a google search for pitter staff...lol

Some will call it POS (pit or Staff or Piece of ****) alot of people in UKC don't like it when you are bringing staff into the lines.
Mainly it is a Pitbull with AKC Staff in the bloodline and may or may not be still reg with AKC. Some will argue how many generations back is the staff...that it isn't staff but it's all the same thing really?

Just like any other show dogs you are looking at $500.00 to $2500.00 depending on deals and co-owns or out right.

I have a bunch....Chavez Pits
click on amstaff part


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well its good to know that we arent all broke on here!!!


i hear that brother....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Chavezpits said:


> You are not going to find anything on a google search for pitter staff...lol
> 
> I have a bunch....Chavez Pits
> click on amstaff part


lol.. thats what i figured.. thanks.. my Daisy looks like ur Edy kinda.. same head shape and frame


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Edy "the princess" is maybe 40 soak and wet!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. mine is 60 lbs dry


----------

